# Flüssigmetall WLP



## Shooot3r (20. Mai 2012)

*Flüssigmetall WLP*

hallo, ich möchte für meine corsair H80 cpu Kühlung eine neue wärmeleitpaste kaufen. habe gehört das flüssigmetall eine sehr gute leistung dabei erziehlt. ist es jetzt so, das das flüssigmetall den bodem von dem kühler " zerfressen" würde? meine das nämlich mal in einer pcgames hardware ausgabe gelesen zu haben.

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

ich rate dir von flüssigmetal wlp ab, denn das kriegst du kaum wieder weg und ist aggresiv. 
es gibt gute wlp, die fast die gleichen ergebnisse erzielen. zb die arctic mx-4.


----------



## Shooot3r (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

was meinst du mit aggressiv. also die cpu dürfte es ja nicht angreifen, und den kühler? ich kenne mich mit den begriffen der metalle nicht so gut aus, aber ich meine die h80 besteht aus kupfer. würde die wlp den kühler beschädigen? entfernen könnte man die wlp ja mit alkohol, oder? 

MFG


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

wenn die FM WLP aufs board kommt kriegt man das kaum noch weg. warum willst du das überhaupt?

lies dazu das erstmal durch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...elthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitmittel.html


----------



## Shooot3r (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

ahh ok danke für den link, sowas hab ich gesucht.

mfg


----------



## Blutengel (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Hast Du Probleme mit den Temps? Meines Erachtens lohnt sich das Zeug nicht wirklich, außer Du willst OC betreiben und bist auf jedes Grad angewiesen.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Softy hat dieses Flüssigmetallzeugs den Kühler zerfressen, auf 2°C kommts doch auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Genau, das Scheißzeug hat mir ein Loch in den Alpenföhn K2 gefressen  

Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass EKL beim K2 Aluminium mit in die Bodenplatte panscht


----------



## Research (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Bilder?


----------



## Shooot3r (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

also habe nen fx 8120,den ich eigentlich hier verkaufen wollte, will ihn aber nun doch behalten.lohnt sich noch nicht auf nen 2500k oder ne ivy umzusteigen. habe den fx seid gestern aben bei 4,6 ghz mit 1,476V spannung am laufen. unter prime geht die temp nach ner stunde ca auf 65-68 grad . durch das flüssigmetall möchte ich noch ein paar grad rausquetschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*



Research schrieb:


> Bilder?


 
Im Sammelthread ist ein Bild, was ein bißchen Liquid Pro (kaum genug für einen normalen IHS) mit einem reinen Alukühlblock anrichtet. Aber für Wakühler sollte das egal sein, Hybrid-Böden hat man nur bei Heatpipe-Direct-Touch. (vor Anwendung in diesem Fall wird im Sammelthread ja auch gewarnt)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> also habe nen fx 8120,den ich eigentlich hier verkaufen wollte, will ihn aber nun doch behalten.lohnt sich noch nicht auf nen 2500k oder ne ivy umzusteigen. habe den fx seid gestern aben bei 4,6 ghz mit 1,476V spannung am laufen. unter prime geht die temp nach ner stunde ca auf 65-68 grad . durch das flüssigmetall möchte ich noch ein paar grad rausquetschen.



Dann würde ich eher die MX-2 nehmen und die Belüftung überprüfen ob da noch Optimierung möglich ist


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

habe die coolabortary ultra nun verbaut. der einbau ging recht leicht von der hand. verstreichen war ganz einfach. hat aber dennoch ca 4 min in anspruch genommen. kurz nach beginn des auftragens denkt man sich erst. was ist das denn für ne ka...., wenn man aber dann weitermacht, geht es ganz gut. von der leistung bin ich sehr zufrieden. da ich nicht immer mit den gleichen settings teste ( bin noch am probieren, welchen takt ich bei mir lassen soll, kann ich leider nicht genau sagen um wieviel grad es besser geworden ist. schätze aber es sind gut um die 4-5 grad unter last. habe im gehäuse insgesamt 5 120 mm lüfter die einblasen ( geregelt duch lüftersteuerung, und ein der radiator der hinten rausbläst ( push and pull) und die graka die rausbläst. bin aber erstmal noch weiter am testen gehäuse ist ein cooler master haf 932 advanced. habe mal ne kleine concept zeichnung gemacht von meinem lüftungskozept. an der seitenwand ist noch ein 220mm lüfter der auch reinblästl. bei fragen zur zeichnung einfach melden


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

In der Zeichnung erkennt man, dass Du ein Riesenpotential zum Künstler hast


----------



## xSunshin3x (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Ich würd evtl noch die oberen beiden nach außen pusten lassen. Vielleicht hilfts was


----------



## GxGamer (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Pfff Bilder 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bIsYv3P1iA
Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste und Aluminium - YouTube

Ich rate auch davon ab. Das Entfernen ist so ein verfluchter Alptraum.
Beim Entfernen wird die Flüssigmetallpaste auch auf Kupfer und der CPU schwarz, wodurch ich nun tolle Flecken und Verfärbungen auf CPU und Kühler habe.
Das sind mir die 2°C die es gebracht hat, echt nicht wert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Immerhin Bilder, bei denen mehrere mm Materialabtrag zu sehen sind und nicht nur so ein bißchen Oberflächenkorrosion 

Davon abgesehen bitte ich darum, weitere Diskussion&Erfahrungsberichte zum Flüssigmetall als solches in besagten Sammelthread auszulagern. Dafür ist der ja schließlich gedacht, spezifisch mit Wakü hat das ganze nichts zu tun.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

habe das mit den lüfter nach aussen blasen zu lassen schon versucht, das wir der prozzi aber nur noch heisser, wenn sie nach innen blasen, wird der ram , die cpu an sich und der "radiator" mit gekühlt.


----------



## horst--one (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

wenn du dein kühler nicht laufend wechseln möchtest, kannst du ohne Probleme liquid Metal Paste nehmen. 
Außerdem solltest du darauf achten, dass du keine Aluminium kühler benutzt.

Zum entfernen geht am besten 1200er Sandpapier.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Was hast du als Gehäuse und wie sieht es mit der Belüftung dort aus? Ich würde mir es ja wirklich verkneifen


----------



## Seabound (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Pfff Bilder
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bIsYv3P1iA
> Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste und Aluminium - YouTube
> ...


 
Uaaahh, das sieht ja zum Schluß aus wie irgendwas aus Fukushima. 

Die geringfügige Temperaturverbesserung wäre mir das echt nicht wert!


----------



## On/OFF (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

hi , warum stellst du solche Fragen nicht einfach in Quatschfred ?


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Ich würde es nicht machen, hatte die Paste schonmal bringt fast garnichts und abbekommen tust sie auch fast nicht mehr.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

und wieso gräbst du so einen alten thread aus ??


----------



## eagle*23* (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Hatte mal diese Wärmeleitblättchen von denen wo sich erst "einbrennen" mussten .... nie wieder .. "einbrennen" war da so gemeint wies aussah


----------



## motek-18 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*



dj*viper schrieb:


> wenn die FM WLP aufs board kommt kriegt man das kaum noch weg. warum willst du das überhaupt?
> 
> lies dazu das erstmal durch:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...elthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitmittel.html


ja das stimmt!! habe es auch gehabt,ein kleiner tropfen auf dem cpu wenn es warm wird zerlauft es aber auch da neben und weh du musst den cpu tauschen


----------



## FlasherBasher (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Ich benutze Flüssigmetall schon seit langer Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Man muss halt vorsichtig damit umgehen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Ich habe auch FM benutzen wollen. Dabei habe ich wegen meiner eigenen Dummheit (keine Fragen ) mein Mainboard und beinahe noch meine CPU und Graka geschrottet. Ich habe hier noch etwas übrig, weshalb ich es einfach nochmal probier mit etwas mehr Verstand. 
Vermutlich wirst du so oft nicht den Kühler wechseln. Solange du vorsichtig bist und den Anleitungen im Sammelthread folgst, wird wohl vermutlich alles gut laufen.


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

flüssigmetal zerfrisst nicht,nimm es ruhig werde ich auch bald,bei alluminium zerfrisst es,jedoch hat weder der heatspreader noch der h80(hab den auch) aluminium
das einzigste was passiert ist ein chemisch ungefährlicher prozess,nämlich entsteht eine legierung
da mixen sich das metal von der wlp und des kühler ein klein wenig zusammen,wodurch die wärme noch besser übertragen werden kann.
und ja die entfernung ist schwierig,jedoch trocknet flüssigmetal wlp NIE und wenn die den kühler abmachst must du cpu und kühler nicht reinigen wenn du die selbe flüssig wlp wieder benutzt
ich werde mit meiner h80 auch bald zu liquid ultra flüssigmetal paste wechseln


----------



## Falk (10. August 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Ich benutze auch Flüssigmetall, und habe damit keine Probleme. Allerdings wechsel ich meinen Kühler auch so gut wie nie (seit der Rechner zusammengebaut wurde nicht ein einziges Mal, und da ist ein i7-920 drauf).

Was man eben beachten muss: kein Aluminium - das steht auch drauf. Und für regelmäßigen Kühlerwechsel bzw. wenn man die CPU/Kühler später weiterverkaufen will ist es vielleicht auch nicht ideal. Aber im Betrieb selbst spricht nichts dagegen (jedenfalls wenn man es schafft, es aufzubringen ohne das Mainboard einzusauen )


----------



## Raketenjoint (19. August 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Sodele: Solange du FM nicht auf die Spannungswandler draufschmotzt wie ich () sollte alles gut laufen. Dieses Mal mit Pinsel bewaffnet, war es sogar echt einfach. Ich würde es sogar bei meinem Kumpel machen.  Dieser wird wohl kaum den Kühler abbekommen, ohne mich um Hilfe zu fragen. (Für den Macho braucht man halt einen langen Schraubenzieher.)


----------



## Dicken (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

Flüssigmetall als WLP sind eben nur was für Profis. Ich habe kein Problem damit gehabt. Nutze seid Jahren die TF-1000 von Nanoxia


----------



## xenix (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP*

ich würde FM auch nur einsetzen wenn es was bringt wenn man eine Perle hat und die auf 5,0 ghz und höher bekommt dann macht es vielleicht sinn. aber im reglefall die allgemeinheit ist das nicht notwenig. Dafür wurde ja auch FM net gemacht sondern ehr für profis. Ich habe einer der ersten FM serien mal benutzt auf eine graka ich glaub auf ein ATI x800 oder so die müsste immer noch drauf sein lol.


----------

